# CHICAGO 2016 – Nightsky’s first trip to the Windy City



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*CHICAGO:*

In June 2016, I made a trip to Chicago, Toronto and Niagara. I stayed for 4 days in Chicago, this is the thread about it. The weather was mixed, sunny and grey, but mostly very hot.

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago.html 
(website under construction)

Skyline and views 004 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Population: 2 700 000 (metro 9 551 000)
Tallest building: Willis Tower / Sears Tower (442m, 108 floors, built 1974)
Language: English (Spanish)
Founded: 1837
State: Illinois
County: Cook County
Area: 606 km² (metro 28 160 km²)
Nicknames: "Windy City" 
Year visited: 2016

Chicago is the 3rd largest city in the USA, with 2.7 million inhabitants, and almost 10 millinos in the metro area. This big city is famous for its architecture, it's tall and historic skyscrapers, the blues music scene, the railway hub, the airport, the industries, the labor unions and the gangster era from the past. Chicago is situated just next to Lake Michigan, one of the largest lakes in North America. Chicago River flows right to the North and West of downtown. The most central part of downtown is called the Loop, because of the elevated metro trains that goes aroudn it in a loop. The name Chicago derives from shikaakwa, that means "wild garlic" or "onion" in the Miami-Illinois language. Chicago is nicknamed "Windy City", not only because of it's constantly changing weather and cold winters, but intitally because the famous 1893 World Fair "winds of changes" that led to much of today's modernism. During this huge world fair, many new interventions were presented, like AC/DC electricity and the ferris wheel.

After the great Chicago fire in 1871, much of the city was destroyed. 300 people were killed and 100 000 residents homeless. The city had to be rebuilt. Thus it became a playground for famous architects as Frank Lloyd Wright, Louis Sullivan and Mies van der Rohe. The skyscraper was born in Chicago, and so was the modernism. The direction is called Chicago School and the Bauhaus style was moved from Dessau in Germany to Chicago during the Nazi period. Chicago is home to not only some of the tallest skyscrapers in the world, but also some of the first skyscrapers in the world, many well preserved today. The mix of the historic gothic, art deco skyscrapers, beautiful churches, townhouses, elevated trains, large parks, a long beachfront and modern supertalls create a very tasteful mix.

Sears Tower, a famous black office skyscraper recently renamed to Willis Tower, was the world's tallest building for more then 25 years (before Petronas Towers was built in 1998, late Taipei 101 and Burj Khalifa was built). It has 108 floors, a roof height of 442m and 527m to the top of the antenna. Aon Center (formerly Amoco Bldg and Standard Oil Bldg), a 83-storey white marble (that has been replaced) office building from 1973 was thus only Chicago's tallets building for one year, but second tallest until 2009 when Trump Tower, 423m tall elegant mixed use glass skyscraper with a tall spire, was built right next to the Chicago River and Magnifiecent Mile. 

Magnificent Mile is the part of Michigan Avenue to the North of the Loop. Here you find some of the most exclusive department stores, malls, restaurants, highrise residential buildings, skyscrapers and tall hotels. Magnificent Mile is considered the foremost shopping street of Chicago. Deparment stores of Macy's, Bloomingdale's, Saks Fifth Avenue, Nordstrom and Neiman-Marcus can all be found on Magnificent Mile (N Michigan Ave). 
The Chicago Water Tower and the Pumping Station opposite it were the only structures that survived the great fire, since they were built in stone. It is beautiful and considered a main tourist attraction. Inside the water tower there is a small art gallery. The Water Tower can be find on the Water Tower Place is one of several mixed use complexes at Magnificent Mile, a 10-story shopping mall with apartments and a luxury hotel, Ritz-Carlton, on the top. We tried a good restaurant on the top floor, and visited the sports museum. 900 North Michigan Shops is even more exclusive, anchored by Bloomingdale's and also has a luxury Four Seasons hotel on the top. John Hancock Center, today Chicago's 4th tallest skyscraper (344m, 2nd tallest if you count the mast, 457m), was built in 1969 as a city within the city, and is the most prominent landmark of Magnificent Mile, with 100 floors. It was Chicago's tallest building upon completion, and the world's second tallest, for 5 years. It is black just like Sears Tower that beated the building in height in 1974, but has black X:es and, unlike Sears, narrows a bit to the top. On top there is a nice observation deck with shorter ques than Sears Tower. If you approach Magnificent Mile from the North, the first thing you will see is probably the Drake Hotel, a classic Chicago hotel from 1920, where many royalties and celebrities have stayed, and many famous movies have been shot here.

Lake Point Tower, built in 1968, was for a long time the world's tallest residential building, but has been beaten many times lately. Many notable early 1900s skyscrapers in beautiful gothic style are still shining in all it's glory. Wrigley Building (1922, tallest building in Chicago for 2 years), Chicago Tribune Tower (1925, inspired by French gothic cathedrals and features stones from famous places all over the world, and the moon!), Hotel Intercontinental (1929) and Mather Tower (1928) are very beautiful classic skyscrapers that can be found at Magnificent Mile, near the river. Chicago Board of Trade from 1930, Carbid & Carbon Bldg from 1929(now Hard Rock Hotel), Civic Opera Bldg from 1929 and 35 East Wacker Drive from 1927 are examples that are situated in the Loop. Most of them are situated in the Loop, many along Michigan Avenue or Chicago River. In 1962, Marina City was built just at the river, with it's circular, corncob shaped twin towers. It is a 61-storey residential complex with a marina at the base, a significant parking garage above and apartments on the upper floors.

Significant modernist skyscrapers are Two Prudential Plaza, Chase Tower (with a nice plaza and fountain at the base), the 71-storey Legacy at Millennium Park from 2010 and Aqua, a 86-storey mixed use wave shaped glass skyscraper that is one of the latest additions to the skyline (2009). 200 North Riverside Plaza, an impressive glass tower just next to the river, was recently completed during our visit (2016). Since 2009, the 62-storey One Museum Park really stands out on the southern end of the skyline. There have been 4 proposals to build a new world's tallest building or USA:s tallest building in Chicago since the early 90s, but due to financial problems all of them was cancelled. The latest proposal was the twisted 150-storey, 610m tall Chicago Spire, designed by Santiago Caltrava. Ground was broken in 2007, but today there is still only an empty hole at the spot.

Underneath the skyscrapers of Chicago you will also find a lot of old churches, many in gothic style. You will also find old townhouses, parks, restaurants etc. What makes Chicago really special in its character, is that much of the 1930s building, trains and signs is still visible despite all the modern buildings. Let us hope they keep it that way.

Chicago Riverwalk is a beautiful promenade along large portions of Chicago River, filled with cafés, restaurants and bars. You can walk along it underneath the bridges. It was constructed 2001-2005. During our visit construction was going on on some parts, the plan is to connect the whole riverwalk without interruptions. It was planned to be finished the same year we visited (2016). Notable landmarks like Trump Tower, Tribune Tower, 333 Wacker DRive and Wrigley Building can be seen from the Riverwalk, as well as all different kinds of boats that trafficates the river, and the charming bridges, that can be opened when large ships pass and ads even more character to Chicago.

The South part of Michigan Avenue is the most central place to be in Chicago. It borders the large Grant Park to the East and is filled with beautiful historic skyscrapers and other buildings. Here you also find the Art Institutue, a huge arts museum that was voted the world's best museum recently, and a lot of sculptures. Gran Park is the largest park in central Chicago, and was filled with railway tracks in the past, before large expansions. It was initially called Lake Park, but was renamed after Ulyssses S. Grant in 1901. At the lakefront of Grant Park, you find the huge and beautiful Buckingham Fountain, that changes colours after dark. The fountain is a popular tourist attraction and had an important role at the opening to the 80s comedy show "Married with Children". Millennium Park is a landscaped park that is part of Grant Park, just next to South Michigan Avenue. Here you find the famous modernist sculptures Cloud Gate, Jay Pritzker Pavilion (a futuristic shae arena for concerts), a mirroring aluminium shape, and the Crown Fountain, with it's faces appearing behind waterfalls. They are very popular tourist attractions and among locals. South Loop is the district just south of the Loop, the southermost part of S Michigan Ave and State St. Here you find the Chicago Hilton hotel, one of the first Hiltons in the world and the world's largest hotel when it opened in 1927, that was featured in the 1993 "The Fugitive". You will also find the historic red brick Renaissance Blackstone Hotel from 1910 in South Loop. CNA Center, a skyscraper from 1972 stands out on the skyline with its significant red colour.

Daley Plaza is a large square in the Loop, named after the popular mayor Richard J. Daley. Here you find a large Dubuffet sculpture and several interesting buildings; James R. Thompson Center (formerly State of Illinois Center) with its large futuristic atrium and impressive Blade Runner like architecture, the neo-classistic City Hall, Daley Center that was one of the first modernist glass skyscrapers ever built, and Chicago Temple, a gothic "skyscraper church" built in 1924, that is the world's largest church building.

Chicago Theatre with its famous neon "Chicago" sign, reminds you of the past times, the 30s movies and Al Capone. It can be found find on State Street, one of Chicago's main roads and sometimes called "America's finest street". It was opened in 1921. It features a grand pipe organ. Cadillac Palace at Randolph St is another classic theatre. A part of N Wabash Ave in the Loop is called "Jewellers Row" because of the many jewellers here. The classic hotel Palmer House Hilton can also be found here. This is the second largest hotel in Chicago, after the more modern Hyatt Regency from 1980, situated on East Wacker Drive, that features more then 2000 rooms.
Fisher Building is the only surviving highrise building from 19 th century (built 1898, 18 floors). Next to it stands Harold Washington Library, an impressive library building that looks like an old station building, but actually is a postmodern building from 1991.

Navy Pier is a pier to the Northeast of the city center, surrounded by Lake Michigan. Here you find a modern ferris wheel, some childrens carousels, restaurants and a stage. The pier is not that impressive itself, especially considering it is Chicago's number one tourist attraction! The most impressive fearture is the view of the skyline and the harbour, and the view from the ferris wheel. There are also rock concerts with good bands, and some sculptures. Many ferries, including sightseeing tours, and water taxis, depart from Navy Pier.

Museum of Industry of Science, the Adler Planetarium and Chicago History Museum are also large tourist attractions.

Despite having no reputation of being a beach resort, probably because of the often severe weather, Chicago has a number of beaches. But sometimes the weather is hot and sunny. Almost the whole west part of Chicago has acess to beaches along the coast of Lake Michigan, and you can drive, take the bus or walk at the promenade along the nice road Lake Shore Drive, where you have views of the lake, the beaches and the skyline.
Oak Street Beach is the most centrally located beach in Chicago, situated just next to Magnificent Mile. But there are many other, like North Avenue Beach and Montrose Beach for example. And in the northern suburbs, like Evanston (a popular daytrip destination), there are even more beaches.

To the North of Magnificent Mile is a neighbourhood called Gold Coast, where you find small scale old townhouses, churches, lost of trees and luxury highrise apartment buildings. Here youalso find the small but nice Washington Square Park.

O'Hare Airport is the second busiest airport in the world and the 7th largest in size. It is situated far away from the city, to the Northwest, and takes more then one hour to reach from downtown. It was built in 1943 and has 5 terminals. Chicago also has two smaller airports; Midway and Rockford.

Chicago is a major railway hub and Union Station is USA:s largest railway station outside New York. Union Station is an impressive neo-classicism building, situated right next to Sears Tower. There is a famous scene from the popular 1987 movie "the Untouchables", that were shot at the station's grand marble stairway in the Great Hall. The station was built in 1925 to connect the West coast with the East coast.

Lincoln Park is a quiet neighbourhood north of downtown, with some busy roads as well. It is famous for its large park - Lincoln Park is actually Chicago's largest park, the zoo and the beautiful townhouses. Lots of restaurants, bars and cafés can be found in Lincoln Park, as well as Oz Park, that features a lot of sculptures with a theme from the "Wizard from Oz". This is were we stayed during our visit.

On the South side, you find the wealthy Hyde Park neighboorhoud. Here you find many of the impressive buildings and the campus of Chicago University as well as Robie House, a large private house from 1909 designed by Frank Lloyd Wright, the Chicago architect that became a legend. This is also where Barrack Obama lived before he was president. In the Western suburb Oak Park, you will find Wright's architecture studio and many other private residences he designed.

There are also many ethnic neighboorhouds in Chicago, such as Chinatown and Little Italy. Pilsen (Mexican, former Czech), Andersonville (formerly Swedish), Little India and Greektown are other examples.
Chicago has large populations of immigrant groups; it once had the second largest population of Swedes outside Stockholm, the second largest Polish population outside Warsaw, lots of Asians and Mexicans. You can hear Spanish spoken everywhere in Chicago, and many signs, for example on the buses, are in both English and Spanish.

The music scene in Chicago is big; it is mainly known for blues and rock. The original House of Blues is situated at State Street, and houses much other music then blues nowadays. Just like in New York, there is wide range of entertainment in Chicago; musicals, theatres, night clubs, movies etc.

Chicago is also a media city, with stations of all big TV stations (NBC, ABC etc) and a sports city, with famous sports teams; baseball (Cubs and White Sox), American football (Bears), soccer (Fire), hockey (Blackhawks) and basket (Bulls). Wrigley Field is a very famous arena for baseball, with parts in neo-classistic style. It is situated just south of downtown, next to Lake Michigan.

You might think about Russia or China, but few people know that the worker's holiday May 1st was born in Chicago, after the Haymarket massacre in 1886.

Chicago still has a reputation of being a dangerous city, much because of the past with gangsters like Al Capone. But today, you can easily walk in downtown, or in neighbourhoods like Lincoln Park for example, without having to fear violet gangs, even after dark. Many people are out on the streets everywhere, including tourists. In contrary, when reading the news we learned about 6-8 shootings a day, a brutal murder on the subway, but many of them was in the same neighbourhoods in the outskirts, that should be avoided at any cost. These are mainly situated in the South or North, especially Humboldt Park and the Howard red line stop should be avoided.

Chicago has an extensive subway system with many lines. What differs from many cities though, is that in downtown, the part called the Loop, the trains from most lines go high above ground instead of underneath it, adding a special character to the city. That makes it also possible to actually see things from the trains. These kind of trains are called "L trains" (Loop trains). The trains are, just like in New York, extremely old fashioned, especially compared to China or many European cities. There are also buses in Chicago, with pretty good connections for an American city, much better then for example New York and LA.


MY EXPERIENCE:

We flew to Chicago from Toronto, after visiting Toronto and Niagara Falls, by United to O'Hare, one of the world's largest airports. From there we took the subway to Lincoln Park. We stayed in Chicago for 4 full days, and one evening, not enough time to see everything we wanted to, but enough to spot the main sights, a guided boat tour and one of the large museums.

We stayed at the Chicago Getaway Hostel in Lincoln Park, one of Chicago's best neighbourhoods. It is a quiet neighbourhood north of downtown, filled with beautiful townhouses and about 15 minutes walk to the beach. Getaway is a very fresh hostel, with bright, modern interiors inside a historic red brick town house building at Arlington Place. Breakfast was included, it was simple but good, the breakfast room is large, and even has an outdoor terrace. There are also computers with internet, free to lend, the wi-fi was not so good though. The room was very simple without private bathroom and just a small window that couldn't be opened, but after all it is one of the cheapest places to stay in Chicago and the staff is very friendly and helpful, and has overall a great atmosphere. If you can stand to take the subway from Lincoln Park and walk a couple of blocks to get there every evening and morning, it is definately worth it. Every day we walked to the Fullerton subway station and caught the brown line train to the Loop.

Most of the second day, that was very grey, we visited the Art Institute, a huge art museum with many famous paintings. We also had small plans to visit the Museum of Industry of Science, the Adler Planetarium and Chicago History Museum but there was no time for that. 

When the skies became clear, we took the opportunity to get up to Sears Tower (now Willis Tower) and it's Skydeck. We also walked on the glass floors that hang outside the building 103 floors above Chicago! The last evening we went up to the 100th floor of John Hancock Center, watching the lights of Chicago by night.

Lasst day we headed to the south side and the Hyde Park district to visit Frank Lloyd Wright's Robie House and the University area. After that we took a bus back to Lincoln Park and bathed at the Northern Avenue Beach near Lincoln Park, since it was extremely hot and sunny this day. The beach was nice but was very stony at the shoreline. There are great views of the skyline from this beach, and most of the other beaches.

The first day we had diner at a Harry Caray's, a nice restaurant on the top floor of Water Tower Place, a large shopping galleria at Magnificent Mile. (The day we arrived we only had a late evening lunch at Mc Donald's in Lincoln Park). We made a brief visit to the sports musuem, just next to the restaurant (entrance was free if you had diner there). The last evening we had diner and cheesecake at the exceptional Cheesecake Factory, just below John Hancock Center, also on Magnificent Mile.

There are special tours held by the Architecture foundation by bus or boat. We took the boat trip, that took place on Chicago River while the guide told interesting facts about the surrounding buildings.

Most of the time in Chicago it was very hot (30-35 degrees C in the shadow), and the last 3 days very sunny.
But the first full day there was a thunderstorm in the evening, the outskirts of a tornado in Pontiac only 10km away! The tornado tore a gas station apart and lifted a gas truck! We sat and watched the Buckingham Fountain, it turned grey and started to rain a bit but not very much. All of a sudden we had this thunderstorm right over us, accompanied by the march songs of Buckingham Fountain! We took shelter under a small restroom building, but finally we had to flee towards the road to escape the open space in Gran Park right next to Lake Michigan. I think I even heard the warning signal that was alarming, the lightening struck righ at Lake Michigan, near some small ferries that were out on the lake. Finally we managed to escape the whirling rain and thunderstorm into a taxi that took us back to the hotel! After less then an hour it was over, but our clothes were soaking wet.

The subway is very old fashioned, with screaming and shaky wagons, and it is often hard to get a seat, especially during rush hour. It has its charm though, especially the old stations like Quincy, and the fact that many lines goes above ground instead of underneath. It is less charming though, that it changes line colours in the middle of a line; when we went to the airport the last day, the brown line was suddenly red without warning so we missed our station! And on the first day, we also missed our station, because the train was suddenly transformed into an express train, someone told there was a red light that indicated that, but that could hardly be found. Many stations were also closed due to reconstruction, forcing us to walk a long way to the next station while being in a hurry.

Due to being there summertime (June), it didn't turn dark until 9.30Pm, making less experience by "Chicago by night". But that made us experience more of "Chicago in daylight".

Overall we liked Chicago very much, it is one of the most beautiful cities in America, and the world too! The mix of old townhouses, modern skyscrapers, parks and the long shoreline along the river, filled with beaches, make Chicago an outstanding city and a Mecca for architecture lovers.

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

What would be more natural then to start with the Loop and Sears Tower?

*THE DOWNTOWN LOOP:*

The inner core of Chicago's downtown is called the Loop, because several lines of the elevated subway trains, called L trains (Loop trains) go around it in a loop, adding a special character. Sears Tower, a famous black office skyscraper recently renamed to Willis Tower, was the world's tallest building for more then 30 years, 1973-1998, when it surpassed New York's now destroyed One WTC. Sears Tower has 108 floors, a roof height of 442m and is 527m tall to the top of the antenna. It is one of America's most famous landmarks. In 1998 Petronas Towers in Kuala Lumpur was built, but only bet Sears Tower becaue their spires were integrated into the strucuture, despite being much shorter then Sears Tower's mast, that was not integrated. Later, Taipei 101 and Burj Khalifa were built at even greater heights. There is an observation deck on the 103rd floor, Skydeck Pavilion, that is one of the most popular tourist attractions in Chicago, and was the highlight of our visit. From here you can see Chicago from all sides, Lake Michigan and on clear days into other states. Recently, glass panels were added on the observation deck, so we took the opportunity to walk on glass 103 floors above ground! The building has 76 single deck and 14 double deck elevators. Even though it has been renamed after the London based holding firm Willis, most people still refer to it as Sears Tower (Sears was the world's largest retailer but has since long abandoned the building, hence the name change). Sears Tower is situated in the Northwest end of the loop, near Chicago River at S Wacker Drive and Jackson Blvd. 

Next to Sears Tower you find the main Post Office building, and Union Station. Chicago is a major railway hub and Union Station is USA:s largest railway station outside New York. Union Station is an impressive neo-classicism building, situated right next to Sears Tower. There is a famous scene from the popular 1987 movie "the Untouchables", that were shot at the station's grand marble stairway in the Great Hall. The station was built in 1925 to connect the West coast with the East coast.

Fisher Building (lower half) is the oldest surviving highrise building from 19th century (built 1898, 18 floors). Next to it stands Harold Washington Library, an impressive library building that looks like an old station building, but actually is a postmodern building from 1991.

Chase Tower is a curved 60-storey white marble skyscraper from 1969, that features a plaza with a large fountain and artwork at Monroe St.
Civic Opera Building is a 45-storey art deco building from 1929, that houses the Lyric Opera of Chicago, and is situated right next to Chicago River. Louis Sullivan's Carson Pirie and Scott department store from 1900 can also be found in the Loop. Time changes - today you can find rental bikes and even a biking lane in the Loop!

South Loop is the district just south of the Loop, the southermost part of S Michigan Ave and State St. Here you find the Chicago Hilton hotel, one of the first Hiltons in the world and the world's largest hotel when it opened in 1927, that was featured in the 1993 "The Fugitive". You will also find the historic red brick Renaissance Blackstone Hotel from 1910 in South Loop. CNA Center, a skyscraper from 1972 stands out on the skyline with its significant red colour.

Sears Tower (Willis Tower) 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Sears Tower (Willis Tower) 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Sears Tower (Willis Tower) 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Sears Tower (Willis Tower) 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Sears Tower (Willis Tower) 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Sears Tower (Willis Tower) 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Sears Tower (Willis Tower) 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Sears Tower (Willis Tower) 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Sears Tower (Willis Tower) 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Sears Tower (Willis Tower) 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Sears Tower (Willis Tower) 21 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Sears Tower (Willis Tower) 23 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Sears Tower (Willis Tower) 26 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Sears Tower (Willis Tower) 27 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Sears Tower (Willis Tower) 28 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Skydeck, glass deck.

Fisher Building from 1896 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Fisher Building (lower half) is the oldest surviving highrise building from 19th century (built 1898, 18 floors).

Fisher Building, apartment bldg from 1896 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Harold Washington Library - postmodern building from 1991 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Next to it stands Harold Washington Library, an impressive library building that looks like an old station building, but actually is a postmodern building from 1991.

Harold Washington Library 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Jackson Blvd 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
L train.
Jackson Blvd 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr
L train.

Jackson Blvd 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Chicago Board of Trade.

Jackson Blvd 21 - Chase Tower by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago_Loop.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Chicago, Nightsky :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks, Christos! 

*MORE OF LOOP:
*
Jackson Blvd 48 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Jackson Blvd 59 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Jackson Blvd, State St 2 by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Plymouth Ct 2 by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Wabash Ave - CNA Center, red skyscraper by Nightsky, on Flickr

Monroe St, Loop 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Monroe St, Loop 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Characteristic Loop train.
Monroe St, Loop 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Monroe St, Loop 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Monroe St, Loop 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Monroe Street

Monroe St, Loop 10 - Chase Tower by Nightsky, on Flickr
Chase Tower
Monroe St, Loop 16 - Chase Tower by Nightsky, on Flickr

Monroe St, Loop 18 - Chase Tower by Nightsky, on Flickr

Monroe St, Loop 19 - Chase Tower by Nightsky, on Flickr

Monroe St, Loop 22 - Chase Tower by Nightsky, on Flickr
Chase Tower
Monroe St, Loop 26 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Monroe St, Loop 27 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Union Station 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Chicago now has rental bikes and even a bike lane!

Union Station 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Union Station is USA:s largest railway station outside New York. Union Station is an impressive neo-classicism building, situated right next to Sears Tower. There is a famous scene from the popular 1987 movie "the Untouchables", that were shot at the station's grand marble stairway in the Great Hall. The station was built in 1925 to connect the West coast with the East coast.

Union Station 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Don’t forget to leave your gun at home! Really crazy that these signs are even required in USA!

Union Station 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Union Station 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Union Station

Union Station 15 - stairway featured in the Untouchables by Nightsky, on Flickr
Remember the 1987 movie Untouchables about Al Capone? This is where the baby carrage drove down in slow motion in the movie!

Union Station 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Union Station by Nightsky, on Flickr
Union Station seen from the entrance to Sears Tower.

Downtown Loop 019 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Chicago River. Be patient, it will soon be sunny!

Downtown Loop 025 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Downtown Loop 027 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Love these classic buildings!

Downtown Loop 045 - Post Office by Nightsky, on Flickr
Main Post Office.
Downtown Loop 048 - Sears Tower by Nightsky, on Flickr
Sears Tower
Downtown Loop 049 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Downtown Loop 053 - Civic Opera House by Nightsky, on Flickr
Civic Theatre
Downtown Loop 056 - Civic Opera House by Nightsky, on Flickr
Civic Opera
Downtown Loop 062 - One South Wacker by Nightsky, on Flickr

Downtown Loop 065 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Downtown Loop 071 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Downtown Loop 073 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Hyatt Center
Downtown Loop 086 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Fantastic architecture!

Downtown Loop 093 by Nightsky, on Flickr
A blue skyscraper…
Downtown Loop 094 by Nightsky, on Flickr
…with a historic façade in the bottom!

Downtown Loop 098 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Downtown Loop 103 - 311 South Wacker by Nightsky, on Flickr
Sears Tower’s nearest neighbor.
Downtown Loop 107 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Sears (“Willis”) Tower and others.

Downtown Loop 108 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Downtown Loop 110 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Downtown Loop 113 by Nightsky, on Flickr

South Loop 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Fisher Bldg, the only intact 18-storey highrise from the 19th century!


 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago_Loop.html


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Superb photo shots^


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks, diddyD!

*SOUTH LOOP:*

South Loop - One Museum Park by Nightsky, on Flickr
One Museum Park, the new landmark of South Loop.


South Loop 08 - Blackstone Hotel by Nightsky, on Flickr
Blackstone hotel and Chicago Hilton.
South Loop 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr

South Loop 10 - towards CNA CEnter by Nightsky, on Flickr

South Loop 12 - Blackstone Hotel by Nightsky, on Flickr

South Loop 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The L trains create a vintage feeling. 

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago_Loop.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*RIVERWALK:*

Chicago Riverwalk is a beautiful promenade along large portions of Chicago River, filled with cafés, restaurants and bars. You can walk along it underneath the bridges. It was constructed 2001-2005. During our visit construction was going on on some parts, the plan is to connect the whole riverwalk without interruptions. It was planned to be finished the same year we visited (2016). Notable landmarks from the 20s to 2000s, like Trump Tower, Aqua, Tribune Tower, 333 Wacker DRive, Tribune Tower and Wrigley Building can all be seen from the Riverwalk, as well as all different kinds of boats that trafficates the river, and the charming bridges, that can be opened when large ships pass and ads even more character to Chicago. Merchandise Mart, the world's largest building when it opened in 1930 (372,000 m2 of floor space), can also be seen from here. In 1962, Marina City was built just at the river, with it's circular, corncob shaped twin towers. It is a 61-storey residential complex with a marina at the base, a significant parking garage above and apartments on the upper floors. Marina City is perhaps the most significant structure along the riverwalk along the river, together with the 98-storey Trump Tower, that since 2009 is Chicago's 2nd tallest building. The Tribune Tower is a classical gothic skyscraper from 1929, that features materials from famous structures of the Earth and the moon.


Chicago Riverwalk 115 - Chicago River towards Magnificent Mile by Nightsky, on Flickr
Chicago Riverwalk 120 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 119 - Architecture foundation's Evening Star by Nightsky, on Flickr
Chicago Riverwalk 118 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 117 - Wabash Ave by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 116 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 113 - Marina City by Nightsky, on Flickr
Marina City
Chicago Riverwalk 112 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Chicago Riverwalk 111 - IBM Bldg by Mies van der Rohe and Trump Tower by Nightsky, on Flickr
Trump Tower and IBM Bldg
Chicago Riverwalk 109, Elysian, John Hancock Center by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 100 - 333 Wacker Drive, 36 floors, built 1983 by Nightsky, on Flickr
333 Wacker Drive
Chicago Riverwalk 091 - 333 Wacker Drive by Nightsky, on Flickr
Chicago Riverwalk 088 - Merchandise Mart, for long the world's largest building by Nightsky, on Flickr
Merchandise Mart
Chicago Riverwalk 083 - 333 Wacker Drive by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 077 - Merchandise Mart, for long the world's largest building by Nightsky, on Flickr
Merchandise Mart
Chicago Riverwalk 068 - Wacker Drive by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 065 - Reid Murdoch Building from 1914 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 060 - State Street above the river by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 058 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 057 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 056 - Aqua and Hard Rock hotel by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 053 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 051 - Marina City by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 046 - the marina below Marina City by Nightsky, on Flickr
The marina of Marina City
Chicago Riverwalk 041 - Marina City parking garage by Nightsky, on Flickr
Balconies at Marina City
Chicago Riverwalk 045 - Marina City by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 043 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 040 - Marina City by Nightsky, on Flickr
Marina City

Chicago Riverwalk 033 - Vietnam War Memorial by Nightsky, on Flickr
Chicago Riverwalk 032 - Water taxi below Wabash Ave by Nightsky, on Flickr
Water taxi
Chicago Riverwalk 029 - Trump Tower, Chicago's 2nd tallest building by Nightsky, on Flickr
Chicago’s 2nd tallest building, you already know its name.

Chicago Riverwalk 027 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Stairs down to Riverwalk from Michigan Ave.

Chicago Riverwalk 027 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 024 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Architecture Boat Tour.

Chicago Riverwalk 022 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 021 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 012 - London House, Mather Bld and Wyndham Hotel by Nightsky, on Flickr
Chicago Riverwalk 010 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 006 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 001 - Trump Tower, Chicago's 2nd tallest building by Nightsky, on Flickr
98 floors!
Chicago Riverwalk 139 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 135 - 333 Wacker Drive by Nightsky, on Flickr
333 Wacker Drive.

Chicago Riverwalk 132 - Swissotel, Aqua, Aon Center by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 130 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 128 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The start of the architecture boat tour that I will show you later.

Chicago Riverwalk 127 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 124 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Aqua, a pretty new hotel/residential skyscraper.
Chicago Riverwalk 122 - John Hancock Center, Marriott by Nightsky, on Flickr
John Hancock Center.

Chicago Riverwalk 126 by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago_Riverwalk.html


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous pictures. Awesome urban landscape. I must visit.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

openlyJane said:


> Fabulous pictures. Awesome urban landscape. I must visit.



Thanks! Yes, Chicago is actually now my favourite city in the US! It is more open then NY, the vintage feeling of Chicago is still present and it isnot as over hyped as LA and NY. So Chicago and Toronto are my new favourites!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*SOUTH MICHIGAN AVENUE:*

The South part of Michigan Avenue is the most central place to be in Chicago. It stretches from the Loop to South Loop and borders the large Grant Park to the East and is filled with beautiful historic skyscrapers and other buildings. Here you also find the Art Institutue, a huge arts museum that was voted the world's best museum recently, and a lot of sculptures. Grant Park is the largest park in central Chicago. Aon Center from 1973 is the most dominating skyscraper, currently the 3rd tallest in Chicago, at a height of 346m and 83 floors. Chicago Architecture Foundation has their headquarters here.

S Michigan Avenue 104 by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 109 - looking north by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 075 - towards the south by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 079 by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 086 - CNA Center by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 087 - Fine Arts Bldg by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 089 -Metropolitan Bldg by Nightsky, on Flickr
S Michigan Avenue 094 by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 096 - Roosevelt University by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 097 - Chicago Hilton, world's largest hotel upon completion in 1927 by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 099 by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 100 - Art Institute by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 101 by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 105 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Aon Center, 3rd tallest in Chicago.
S Michigan Avenue 106 - Chicago Architecture Foundation by Nightsky, on Flickr
Chicago Architecture Foundation

S Michigan Avenue 107 - One Museum Park, South Loop's first tall skyscraper by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 108 by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 110 by Nightsky, on Flickr


 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago_S_Michigan_Ave.html


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nightsky said:


> Thanks! Yes, Chicago is actually now my favourite city in the US! It is more open then NY, the vintage feeling of Chicago is still present and it isnot as over hyped as LA and NY. So Chicago and Toronto are my new favourites!


I understand that the people are very friendly too - in that mid-western way?


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

openlyJane said:


> I understand that the people are very friendly too - in that mid-western way?


Yes, they really are, if you open a map you got help to find directions. I also think they are very friendly in New York. In Chicago you got treated like a royalty in any restaurant, of course they want tip but we are still way behind when it comes to service here in Europe! :lol:


----------



## PsyLock (Jun 18, 2016)

Beautiful pictures! Never been to Chicago but have been to Toronto.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thank you very much!

*MORE S MICHIGAN AVE:*

S Michigan Avenue 010 by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 011 - London House hotel by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 013 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Wrigley Bldg, the beginning of N Mighigan Ave, aka Magnificent Mile.

S Michigan Avenue 014 - Carbide and Carbon Bldg, now Hard Rock Hotel by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 017 by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 018 - Carbide and Carbon Bldg, now Hard Rock Hotel by Nightsky, on Flickr
S Michigan Avenue 027 - Two Prudential Plaza (303m, built 1990, 6th tallest) by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 029 by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 030 by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 032 by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 035 by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 037 - Chicago Culture Center by Nightsky, on Flickr
Culture Center
S Michigan Avenue 038 by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 043 - L train by Nightsky, on Flickr
L train
S Michigan Avenue 045 - Smurfit Stone Bldg by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 047 -Willoughby Tower from 1929 by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 050 - Aon Center, Prudential towers by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 058 by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 059 - Metropolitan Tower and CNA Center by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 061 - donut truck at Grant Park by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 064 - 71-storey Legacy at Millennium Park from 2009 by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 065 by Nightsky, on Flickr

's 3rd tallest (83 floors, built 1973). by Nightsky, on Flickr

Aon Center, once the tallest.

S Michigan Avenue 068 - Art Institute of Chicago by Nightsky, on Flickr
S Michigan Avenue 069 - Art Institute of Chicago by Nightsky, on Flickr
Art Institute of Chicago. More of this large museum will be presented later.

S Michigan Avenue 072 - Chicago Symphony Center by Nightsky, on Flickr
 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago_S_Michigan_Ave.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MILLENNIUM PARK:
*

The Northernmost part of Grant Park , just next to South Michigan Avenue is called Millennium Park. It was built to celebrate the new millennium and replaced old railway tracks and parking lots. It was opened in 2004, 4 years behind schedule. The park is a very popular tourist attraction, since it boasts some very special sculptures and structures; 

Cloud Gate by Anish Kapoor is since 2004 one of Chicago's most famous symbols. The 10m high sculpture, nicknamed "the Bean", is a reflective steel face that resembles liquid mercury, that refelects the visitors and the surrounding skyline. Millennium Monument is a neo-classicistic monument at Wrigley Square at the Northern end of the park. Crown Fountain is two square shaped, interactive block sculptures that occasionally cascades water, projecting faces of different Chicago citizens on its screens. Betweent them is a granite reflecting pool, a popular place to get cool warm summerdays. Crown Fountain was designed by Catalan artist Jaume Plensa.

Jay Pritzker Pavilion is an outdoor music theater in Millennium Park, that was designed by Frank Gehry and consists of playful shapes. It was classified as a work of art to avoid heigh restrictions. It was named after Jay Prizker, co-founder of the Hyatt Hotels. Everything from rock to opera is performed at the Pritzker Pavilion. Harris Theater is its indoor complement. 

The curvy, futuristic BP Pedestrian Bridge and the Nichols Bridgeway connect Millennium Park with other parts of Grant Park.

Lurie Garden is the world's largest green roof. Art Institute of Chicago borders Millennium Park to the South. Randolph Street, where you find some of Chicago's tallest skyscrapers, like Aon Center and Two Prudential Plaza, is bordering the park to the North. These skyscrapers are reflected in Cloud Gate. Since 2010 there is also a 71-storey skyscraper that bare the name of the park and was built right next to it; Legacy at Millennium Park. Since 2015 Millennium Park is the place for the annual official christmas tree lighting.

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago_Millennium_Park.html


Millennium Park 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Pritzker Pavilion

Millennium Park 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Cloud Gate

Millennium Park 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Millennium Park 27 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Millennium Park 21 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Cloud Gate
Millennium Park 46 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The new skyscraper Legacy at Millennium Park
Millennium Park 29 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Vintage skyscrapers seen from Millennium Park.


Millennium Park 48 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Millennium Park 49 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Millennium Park 51 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Millennium Park 52 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Millennium Park 53 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Millennium Park 54 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Millennium Park 56 by Nightsky, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 051 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Millennium Park 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Millennium Park 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago_Millennium_Park.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MAGNIFICENT MILE – NORTH MICHIGAN AVENUE:*

Magnificent Mile is the part of Michigan Avenue to the North of the Loop. Here you find some of the most exclusive department stores, malls, restaurants, highrise residential buildings, skyscrapers and tall hotels. Magnificent Mile, also called The Mag Mile, is considered the foremost shopping street of Chicago. Branches of department stores Macy's, Bloomingdale's, Saks Fifth Avenue, Nordstrom and Neiman-Marcus can all be found on Magnificent Mile (N Michigan Ave), as well as designer stores like Gucci, Carter, Tiffany, Ralph Lauren, Amani and Louis Vutton. The Chicago Water Tower and the Pumping Station opposite it were the only structures that survived the great fire in 18, since they were built in stone. It is beautiful and considered a main tourist attraction. Inside the water tower there is a small art gallery.Opposite the Water Tower is Water Tower Place, one of several mixed use complexes at Magnificent Mile, a 10-story shopping mall with apartments and a 74-storey modernist skyscraper with a luxury hotel, Ritz-Carlton, on the top. It was built in 1976. We tried a good restaurant on the 10th floor, and visited the sports museum. 900 North Michigan Shops is even more exclusive, anchored by Bloomingdale's and also has a skyscraper (a postmodern with 66 floors) with a luxury Four Seasons hotel on the top. All three of Chicago's 5 star hotels are situated on Magnificent Mile. Chicago Place, anchored by Saks, and The Shops at Northbridge, anchored by Nordstrom, are other shopping gallerias.

John Hancock Center, today Chicago's 4th tallest skyscraper (344m, 2nd tallest if you count the mast, 457m), was built in 1969 and is the most prominent landmark of Magnificent Mile, with 100 floors. It was Chicago's tallest building upon completion, and the world's second tallest, for 5 years. It is black just like Sears Tower that beated the building in height in 1974, but features huge black X:es on the exterior, unlike Sears, narrows a bit to the top. Afterall it was designed by the same archicture firm, Skidmore, Owings and Merrill. As a city within the city, with apartments, stores andrestaurants (one on the 95th floor), it has been model for many following skyscraper complexes.On top there is a nice observation deck with shorter queues than Sears Tower, called 360 Chicago. There is a tilt that can be visited for the brave ones. The skyscraper also boasts the world's first sky lobby, America's highest swimming pool and the 3rd highest residence in the world. The building is named after the former insurance company John Hancock Financial.

Fourth Presbyterian Church is a gothic revival church from 1912, situated opposite John Hancock Center, next to the Water Tower. Palmolive Building is a 1929 art deco skyscraper wit a beacon on top. It looks a bit like a smaller version of Empire State Building.

If you approach Magnificent Mile from the North, the first thing you will see is probably the Drake Hotel, a classic Chicago hotel from 1920, where many royalties and celebrities have stayed, and many famous movies have been shot here. At the south end you will find the historic skyscrapers from the 1920s; Wrigley Building (a gothic classic from 1924 inspired by the Giralda Tower in Sevilla), Tribune Tower (a neo-gothic skyscraper that is the headquarters of Chicago Tribune, the winning design from a famous 1922 architects competition of building the world's most beautiful tower, inspired by a French gothic cathedral and features elements from famous buildings around the world like Colosseum, WTC, the pyramids of Egypt and the moon) and Hotel Intercontinental, built in 1929 as Medina Athletic Club, but is now a 42 floors tall de luxe hotel with an extraordinary interior that looks like a Spanish castle.

The classic Allerton Hotel, the large and luxorious Peninsula Hotel (built 2001) and the postmodern Omni Hotel (formerly Hotel 21 East) can aslo be found on Magnificent Mile. Here is also Trump International Hotel and Tower, the 98-storey mixed use skyscraper that since 2009 is Chicago's second tallest building. It has a height of 423 m to the spire, and was designed by Skidmore, Owings and Merrill (the same firm that designed Sears Tower, Burj Khalifa and John Hancock).

Last night we spent at the Cheesecake Factory, a restaurant with a fantasy interior, and a plaza with a waterfall that is underneath street level, just below John Hancock Center. Grand Lux Café is a huge café on Magnificent Mile, managed by the same company.

Magnificent Mile (N Michigan Ave) ends at the Chicago River, where it changes name to S Michigan Ave, that also features many landmarks.

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago_Magnificent_Mile.html


Magnificent Mile 157 - looking Northwards by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 164 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 162 - John Hancock Center by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 159 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 158 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 165 - Elysian by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 155 - Tribune Tower by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 152 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 151 - Tribune Tower by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 149 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 148 - Tribune Tower by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 147 - Tribune Tower by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 146 - Chicago River, Trump Tower by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 145 - Wrigley Building from 1922 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Magnificent Mile 144 - Loews, Sheraton Grand hotels by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 141 - Gothic 1920s skyscraper by Nightsky, on Flickr


 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago_Magnificent_Mile.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MORE MAGNIFICENT MILE:*

Magnificent Mile 188 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 187 - Cheesecake factory by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 190 - Cheesecake factory by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 182 - John Hancock Center lobby by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 180 - John Hancock Center by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 175 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 174 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 172 - John Hancock Center by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 123 - Wrigley Building by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 121 - NBC Tower by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 119 - Wrigley Building by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 114 - Tribune Tower, gothic 1920s skyscraper by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 113 - Tribune Tower by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 112 - Tribune Tower, pieces from famous structures like Colosseum by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 110 - Tribune Tower by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 111 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 106 - Tribune Tower, gothic 1920s skyscraper by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 104 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 103 - Hotel Intercontinental by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 096 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 095 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 094 - Grand Lux Cafe by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 089 - Omni Chicago, formerly Hotel 21 East by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 088 - Brooks Brother by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 087 - Omni Chicago, formerly Hotel 21 East by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 085 - Disney store by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 083 - Saks Fifth Avenue by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 081 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 072 - Water Tower Place by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 069 - One of the drawings are made by me, in this souvenir shop in Water Tower Place by Nightsky, on Flickr
Found this in a souvenir shop in Water Tower Place. One of the drawings were actually made by me!

Magnificent Mile 068 - Water Tower Place by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 066 - Water Tower Place by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 061 - Water Tower Place by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 060 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 058 - Water Tower Place, Water Tower, John Hancock Center by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 057 - Old Water Tower, the only building that survived the great fire by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 056 - Chicago Ave Pumping Station by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 053 - John Hancock Center by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 052 - 900 N Michigan Avenue by Nightsky, on Flickr
Magnificent Mile 051 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 138 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 137 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 135 - Trump Tower by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 134 - Trump Tower by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 132 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 130 - Postmodernism by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 129 - Wrigley Building and Trump Tower by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 128 - Wrigley Building by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 127 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 125 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Magnificent Mile 124 - Wrigley Building by Nightsky, on Flickr
Wrigley Bldg

Magnificent Mile 048 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 047 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 046 - Water Tower Place, Pumping Station, John Hancock Center by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 042 - Old Water Tower by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 037 - Park Tower by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 031 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 030 - Pumping Station by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 028 - The new yellow cabs by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 036 - Old Water Tower by Nightsky, on Flickr
Water Tower

Magnificent Mile 035 - Old Water Tower by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 026 - John Hancock Center by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 025 - John Hancock Center, 100 floors, built 1969 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 022 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 020 - Fourth Presbyterian Church by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 017 - Fourth Presbyterian Church by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 015 - John Hancock Center by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 014 - Fourth Presbyterian Church by Nightsky, on Flickr

Fourth Presbyterian Church

Magnificent Mile 005 - One Magnificent Mile, 205m tall by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 009 - 900 N Michigan Shop, Bloomingdales by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 007 - East Walton Place by Nightsky, on Flickr
Palmolive Building

Magnificent Mile 004 - Drake Hotel, East Walton Place and John Hancock Center by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 002 - Officially called North Michigan Avenue by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 049 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 001 - The Drake Hotel by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 050 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Magnificent Mile 011 - John Hancock Center, 100 floors, built 1969 by Nightsky, on Flickr
John Hancock Center

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago_Magnificent_Mile.html

The last evening it was time to get up John Hancock Center, pictures will follow here.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*THE VIEWS FROM JOHN HANCOCK CENTER:s 100th floor:*

Views from John Hancock Center 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Downtown, from the left: Aon Center, Trump Tower, Sears Tower

Views from John Hancock Center 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from John Hancock Center 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from John Hancock Center 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from John Hancock Center 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from John Hancock Center 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from John Hancock Center 38 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from John Hancock Center 35 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from John Hancock Center 34 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from John Hancock Center 33 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from John Hancock Center 28 by Nightsky, on Flickrs

Views from John Hancock Center 27 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from John Hancock Center 24 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from John Hancock Center 21 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Sears Tower

Views from John Hancock Center 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from John Hancock Center 19 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from John Hancock Center 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Views from John Hancock Center 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from John Hancock Center 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from John Hancock Center 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Lake shore drive
Views from John Hancock Center 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Navy Pier

Views from John Hancock Center 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Aon Center and Two Prudential
Views from John Hancock Center 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
John Hancock Center from below at night.

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago_skyline3.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Flight Toronto - Chicago 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Flight Toronto - Chicago 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Downtown Chicago from the plane!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Which do you prefer New York or Chicago? Or just different?


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*SEARS TOWER AND ITS VIEWS:*
Sears Tower, a famous black office skyscraper recently renamed to Willis Tower, was the world's tallest building for more then 30 years, 1973-1998, when it surpassed New York's now destroyed One WTC. Sears Tower has 108 floors, a roof height of 442m and is 527m tall to the top of the antenna. It is one of America's most famous landmarks. In 1998 Petronas Towers in Kuala Lumpur was built, but only bet Sears Tower becaue their spires were integrated into the strucuture, despite being much shorter then Sears Tower's mast, that was not integrated. Later, Taipei 101 and Burj Khalifa were built at even greater heights. There is an observation deck on the 103rd floor, Skydeck Pavilion, that is one of the most popular tourist attractions in Chicago, and was the highlight of our visit. From here you can see Chicago from all sides, Lake Michigan and on clear days into other states. Recently, glass panels were added on the observation deck, so we took the opportunity to walk on glass 103 floors above ground! The building has 76 single deck and 14 double deck elevators. Even though it has been renamed after the London based holding firm Willis, most people still refer to it as Sears Tower (Sears was the world's largest retailer but has since long abandoned the building, hence the name change). Sears Tower is situated in the Northwest end of the loop, near Chicago River at S Wacker Drive and Jackson Blvd.

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago_skyline2.html

Sears Tower 31 by Nightsky, on Flickr



Sears Tower 05 - entrance by Nightsky, on Flickr

No…Sears Tower!

Sears Tower 35 - band plaing outside by Nightsky, on Flickr
Band playing outside.

Sears Tower 41 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Entrance hall

Sears Tower 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Sears Tower 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Model

Sears Tower 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Elevators

VIEWS:

Views from Sears Tower 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Looking South: no skyscrapers outside downtown, very concentrated!

Views from Sears Tower 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Highway

Views from Sears Tower 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
South

Views from Sears Tower 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Sears Tower’s neighbor.
Views from Sears Tower 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Chicago Hilton

Views from Sears Tower 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The classic view: Downtown and Lake Michigan!

Views from Sears Tower 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Grant Park

Views from Sears Tower 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Sears Tower 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Aon Center and others.

Views from Sears Tower 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Sears Tower 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Lake Shore Drive.

Views from Sears Tower 19 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Buckingham Fountain.
Views from Sears Tower 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Grant Park and Lake Michigan.
Views from Sears Tower 22 by Nightsky, on Flickr
John Hancock Center and Trump Tower.
Views from Sears Tower 23 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The Loop. 
Views from Sears Tower 24 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Aon Center
Views from Sears Tower 25 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Millennium Park
Views from Sears Tower 26 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Sears Tower 27 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Museum of Industry and Science and marina

Views from Sears Tower 28 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Chase Tower
Views from Sears Tower 29 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Trump Tower
Views from Sears Tower 30 by Nightsky, on Flickr
John Hancock Center

Views from Sears Tower 32 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Sears Tower 35 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Sears Tower 36 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Sears Tower 37 by Nightsky, on Flickr
North: Lincoln Park and more
Views from Sears Tower 41 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Highway
Views from Sears Tower 44 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Chicago Temple

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago_skyline2.html




openlyJane said:


> Which do you prefer New York or Chicago? Or just different?


A classic comparision hehe...they are not as similar that one might think. I would say that Chicago and Toronto are more silimar (situated at a great lake, concentration of skyscrapers, great mix of old and new architecture, multicultural, vibrant street life, world's tallest observation towers for years etc).
Right now I would chose Chicago over NY since I see that NY has been a bit overhyped and over priced lately, and it is shown so much in media that it is not that magic any more. Most movies are set in NY or LA (or Toronto pretending to be NY), some movies are but still many don't talk about Chicago. It is not that Chicago stil has a 30s feeling present at many places (historic buildings, rough blocks, the old L trains, Buckingham fountain, the Chicago theater), it has not been over hyped. Perhaps a good thing coming out from the financial crisis. 

That said, Chicago, Toronto and New York are my favourite cities in the world!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Impressive cityscape, very urban indeed!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*
THE SKYDECK LEDGE, SEARS TOWER:*

Views from Sears Tower 73 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Views from Sears Tower 74 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Sears Tower 75 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Sears Tower 76 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Sears Tower 77 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Sears Tower 78 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Sears Tower 79 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Sears Tower 80 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago_skyline2.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Views from Sears Tower 53 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Sears Tower 52 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Sears Tower 51 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Sears Tower 50 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Sears Tower 48 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Sears Tower 47 by Nightsky, on Flickr

O’Hare Airport

Views from Sears Tower 83 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Even amish people like to visit Sears Tower!

Sears Tower 01 - the world's tallest building for 1973-1998, now called Willis Tower by Nightsky, on Flickr
Exterior

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago_skyline2.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fascinating City and pics! kay:

Love the impressions straight down from the Sears Tower.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow great updates! That glass floor is cool!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

So very flat.......the mid-western plain.....


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

wonderful photos....


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thank you!

*LINCOLN PARK:*


Lincoln Park 17 - N Halsted St by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 12 - Chicago Getaway Hostel by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 11 - Chicago Getaway Hostel by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 09 - N Orchard St by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 07 - Outside Getaway Hostel, Arlington Place by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 06 - Chicago Getaway Hostel by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 05 - N Lincoln Ave, first night in Chicago by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 83 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 81 - Schiller statue by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 79 - Lincoln Park Zoo by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 77 - North Ave Beach by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 74 - North Ave Beach by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 73 - skyline from North Lagoon by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 72 - North skyline with John Hancock Center by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 67 - - W Fullerton Pkwy by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 65 - W Fullerton Pkwy by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 64 - W Fullerton Ave by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 62 - W Fullerton Ave by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 60 - W Fullerton Ave by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 59 - W Fullerton Ave by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 58 - Subway station by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 57 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 55 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 54 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 52 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 51 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 50 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 48 - we had late diner at this McDonald's the first night by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 47 - DePaul University Concert Hall by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 46 - N Lincoln and Fullerton by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 43 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 42 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 33 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 31 - Chicago Getaway Hostel by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 30 - W Arlington Place by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 26 - Chicago Getaway Hostel by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 24 - Kingston Mines night club, N Halsted St by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 21 - N Halsted St by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 20 - N Halsted St by Nightsky, on Flickr

Lincoln Park 19 - Blues club on N Halsted St by Nightsky, on Flickr


http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago_Lincoln_Park.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*HYDE PARK and UNIVERSITY AREA (South Side):*

Hyde Park is a district in Chicago's South side, to the South of downtown, on the shore of Lake Michigan. It is known for the campus of Chicago University, with its many interesting buildings, Frank Lloyd Wright's Robie House and for being the neighbourhood where Barrack Obama lived before he became the president of the United States. Hyde Park is mainly a wealthy residential area with old beautiful townhouses, small streets and a lot of trees. The East part, however, there are more highrise condominiums, and Hyde Park is one of Chicago's most racially diverse neighbourhoods. It is also the most liberal, several workers paintings can be found in the train underpaths and it is known for its many bookstores. Hyde Park borders Kenwood and Washington Park.
Chicago University has an impressive collection of buildings, both modern and old ones. Regenstein Library is a brutalist library building from 1970. Just next to it is the glass oval The Joe and Rika Mansueto Library from 2011, that reminded me of a train tunnel station in Malmö.
There are several churches at the campus, the largest one is the gothic revival Rockefeller Chapel from 1928. Henry Hinds Laboratory for Geophysical Sciences is a cool brutalist building. Oriental Institute is an oriental arts museum situated in an old gothic building.
Museum of Industy and Science is situated in Hyde Park, on the border to downtown. It is an impressive and very popular museum, situated in a large neo-classic building. This is the only building that is left from the 1893 World Fair, called Palace of Fine Arts during the fair. It is the largest science museum in the Western hemisphere. We planned to visit it, but unfortunately we had too less time.

We visited Hyde Park on a really hot and sunny day, mainly to make a tour of Robie House, but we also made a short walk around the campus main buildings. To get there we had to take a metro to the Loop/downtown, and there change to a bus.

Hyde Park, University 79 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Frank Lloyd Wright’s Robie House (a separate post about this house will be posted after this one).

Hyde Park, University 76 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 78 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 80 by Nightsky, on Flickr
A 1959 Cadillac stopped by to take pics of the Robie House!

Hyde Park, University 85 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 86 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The university has their own police!

Hyde Park, University 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 19 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 23 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 29 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 34 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 37 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 39 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 41 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 42 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 43 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 44 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 49 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 58 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 59 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 62 by Nightsky, on Flickr
This library looks like Malmö’s Citytunnel station.

Hyde Park, University 63 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 66 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 68 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 69 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 70 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 71 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyde Park, University 74 by Nightsky, on Flickr
It was really hot this day!

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago_Hyde_Park.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Spontaneous and lively photography! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Chicago :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks! Robie House will be next!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*ROBIE HOUSE:*
-Frank Llloyd Wright's Prairie School style house on South Side

The Frederick C. Robie House is one of Frank Lloyd Wright's most famous works. It was built 1908-10 as the residence for the Robie Family, and is situated in the Hyde Park district, next to the university campus on the South Side. It is a US National Historic Landmark and is considered the greatest example of Prairie School style, where the architect designed also the interior and furnitures. Robie commissioned the legendary architect Wright to design his home at an age of only 28. Wright designed it in his home at Oak Park, a west Chicago suburb where you also can find several of his works. The residence was built mostly in red brick, and has many special features like Wright's signifcant windows. It also looks very modern for being built in the early 1900s. Unfortunately Robie had to sell the house after only living there for 14 months, due to financial problems, the death of his father and the divorce with his wife. The second tenant, David Lee Taylor, died only a year after he moved in to the house. After that the Wilber family lived there for 14 years, later the university took over the house. In 1971 Robie House was saved from demolition by declaring it a landmark, and when the university moved out in 1997, the house was restored to its original appearance. Today it is a display house, open for visitors.
We visited Robie House on a guided tour a very hot day, combined with walking around at the University campus. It was easy to reach by bus from downtown. The address is 5757 S. Woodlan Ave, at 58th St.


Hyde Park, University 27 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Robie House 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Robie House

Robie House 21 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Robie House 19 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Robie House 23 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Robie House 25 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Robie House 29 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Robie House 32 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Robie House 53 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Robie House 56 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Frank Lloyd Wright souvenir shop.

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago_Robie_House.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

I have a lot more pictures from Chicago to show you. I will also make threads about Toronto and Niagara Falls. But tomorrow I will go to a trip to Central America, so I can't update for a while. Meanwhile, you can enjoy my Flickr albums of Chicago and Toronto: 

CHICAGO:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/worldtravelimages/sets/72157670797388395

TORONTO:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/worldtravelimages/sets/72157671176138911

NIAGARA FALLS:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/worldtravelimages/albums/72157671946942416

WORLD TRAVEL IMAGES CHICAGO:
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago.html

Enjoy!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nightsky said:


> I have a lot more pictures from Chicago to show you. I will also make threads about Toronto and Niagara Falls. But tomorrow I will go to a trip to Central America, so I can't update for a while. Meanwhile, you can enjoy my Flickr albums of Chicago and Toronto:
> 
> CHICAGO:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/worldtravelimages/sets/72157670797388395
> ...


I'm very much looking forward to your pics from Central America!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates, nightsky :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

This city is very impressive! Great pics also!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

You had a wonderful trip and your photos are great, Nightsky. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice shots of a wonderful city....my kind of town.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks, guys! The heat and the thunderstorm was a bit annoying, but other then that it was really a great trip, and Chicago is now one of my two favourite cities in the world (the other is Toronto)!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

oh beautiful, I've never seen an extensive collection of close-up/ground level photos of this town....and impressive humongous fountains in the park.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates from Chicago :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful but noisy L-trains. Thanks for sharing! :cheers2:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks, guys! :lol::cheers:



capricorn2000 said:


> oh beautiful, I've never seen an extensive collection of close-up/ground level photos of this town....and impressive humongous fountains in the park.


Very cool to hear! I have watched pictures of Chicago, mostly skylines shots, since I was a child in the 80s, so I'm very glad to visit the city for the first time, and to be able to share these pictures with you.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*ART INSTITUTE OF CHICAGO:*

The Art Institute of Chicago is the foremost art museum in Chicago, one of the largest in America. The museum has been voted "the world's best museum" and is both a school and a museum. It is situated in Grant Park in downtown Chicago, just next to South Michigan Avenue. The main entrance at the avenue is the classic Allerton Building from 1887, where two lion sculptures greet the visitors. In 2009, a large Modern Wing, designed by Renzo Piano (the man behind Centre Pompidou in Paris) opened. A modern glass section connects the old Allerton Bldg with the Modern Wing. The museum is really huge, almost as large as the Louvre, so you need at least half a day to explore the most important artworks. It spans over three huge floors, plus the basement. The Art Institute was founded in 1882, after the Chicago Academy went bankrupt after the great Chicago fire. 
In the museum you will find works by Monet (many of his most famous works actually including the Water Lily collection), Picasso (his famous "the old guitarist") Manet, El Greco ("Assumption of the Virgin" and others), van Gogh ("Bedroom"), Chagall, Picasso, Pollock, Matisse, Magritte, Gaugin, Cezanne, Gris, Kandinsky, Andy Warhol and many more.
There is an Arms and Armor exhibit (spanning 4 centuries), European decorative arts, a popular photography collection, the Asian exhibits (featuring artworks from China, Korea, Japan, India, southwest Asia, and the Near and Middle East, spanning through 5000 years!), Roman, Greek, Etruscan and Egyptian (with sphinxes and Pharaos) galleries, a permanent Architecture and Design exhibtion (including windows by Louis Sullivan and Frank Lloyd Wright), as well as fine collection of African Art and an African American exhibition. In the basement you find the Thorne Miniature Rooms, with 68 miniatures of interiors of different styles, with an incredible sense for details. The miniature rooms were built between 1932 and 1940. All over the museum you find sculptures, many of the ancient, and there are several exhibitions with old furniture. The Alsdorf Galleries is filled with ancient Asian sculptures, including Buddhas and hinduistic sculptures. There are two marble atriums filled with sculptures (Roger McCormick Memorial Court and the Grand hall), and an outdoor court, McKinlock Court. Burnham Architecture Library is also part of the museum. 
There was a temporary exhibition about the depression, called America after the Fall, where "American Gothic" by Grant Wood, painted in 1930 and one of the most famous paintings of the museum, was placed. Chagalls' America Windows is significant large set of blue stained glass windows on display. It was installed in 1977. The old bourse house had to be torn down to make way for the museum, but a part of it has been restored and can be visited today. Breton's "Song of the Larc" by Jules Adolphe Breton, from 1884 is said to have saved the actor Bill Murray's life.
We visited the Art Instritute the second day in Chicago, since the weather was mediocre after the heavy thunderstorm the day before. The museum is really interesting and has great world famous works, but it is massive in size and the planning is bad. We asked at least four guards about how to get to the restaurant, and they all told different directions, making us walk long ways in this massive complex, in vein! We couldn't find any access to the upper floors anywhere, so we ended up in the café instead. 
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago_Artinstitute.html

EXTERIOR AT S MICHIGAN AVENUE:

The Art Institute of Chicago 001 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The Art Institute of Chicago 002 - Allerton Bldg, entrance at Michigan Ave by Nightsky, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 002b - modern wing by Nightsky, on Flickr

THORNE MINIATURE ROOMS:

The Art Institute of Chicago 006 - Thorne Minature Rooms by Nightsky, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 007 - Thorne Minature Rooms by Nightsky, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 008 - Thorne Minature Rooms by Nightsky, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 010 - Thorne Minature Rooms by Nightsky, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 012 - Thorne Minature Rooms by Nightsky, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 013 - Thorne Minature Rooms by Nightsky, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 015 - Thorne Minature Rooms by Nightsky, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 017 - Thorne Minature Rooms by Nightsky, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 018 - Thorne Minature Rooms by Nightsky, on Flickr

INTERIOR OF THE MUSEUM:
The Art Institute of Chicago 021 by Nightsky, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 022 - Alsdorf Galleries, Asian sculptures by Nightsky, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 024 - Alsdorf Galleries, Asian sculptures by Nightsky, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 028 by Nightsky, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 031 by Nightsky, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 032 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The Art Institute of Chicago 065 - Modern wing by Nightsky, on Flickr
Modern wing

The Art Institute of Chicago 033 by Nightsky, on Flickr

COURTYARD:
The Art Institute of Chicago 035 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago_Artinstitute.html


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Damn impressive!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

El_Greco said:


> Damn impressive!


Thanks, El Greco!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

MORE ART INSTITUTE:

The Art Institute of Chicago 036 by Nightsky, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 038 - Roger McCormick Memorial Court by Nightsky, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 042 by Nightsky, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 043 by Nightsky, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 045 by Nightsky, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 050 - Roger McCormick Memorial Court by Nightsky, on Flickr

The CHAGALL WINDOWS:

The Art Institute of Chicago 053 - Chagall America Windows by Nightsky, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 055 - Chagall America Windows by Nightsky, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 056 by Nightsky, on Flickr

DUBUFFET:

The Art Institute of Chicago 061- Dubuffet by Nightsky, on Flickr

PAINTINGS – “America after the fall” exhibition:

The Art Institute of Chicago 069 - Early Sunday Morning by Nightsky, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 074 by Nightsky, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 089 by Nightsky, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 096 - Nighthawks by Edward Hopper by Nightsky, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 070 - American Gothic by Nightsky, on Flickr
“American Gothic”, this painting from 1930 by Grant Wood is probably the most wellknown painting in the museum.

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago_Artinstitute.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice new photos, Nightsky :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb set, Nightsky! kay:

What a handsome Pharao! 
Wonderful Art Deco lamp...

I'm very thankful you show that *Edward Hopper* paintings - love the work
of this artist!  A master of light... I wish I could photograph like he painted...


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

^^^^Thanks! Exactly! Art Institute is one of the world's leading art museum, comparable to the Louvre or NY:s Metropolitan (that I haven't been to). Btw, your photos are great, Yansa!

More to come from the museum!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nightsky said:


> ^^^^Thanks! Exactly! Art Institute is one of the world's leading art museum, comparable to the Louvre or NY:s Metropolitan (that I haven't been to). Btw, your photos are great, Yansa!
> 
> More to come from the museum!


I love such institutions. Remembers me of that I once promised to post some sets
about Vienna's museums. Sure will come one day. 

Thank you for your nice compliment, Nightsky! 

I'm looking forward to your next museum pics!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks! Here you go:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

CLASSIC PAINTINGS of Art Institute:

The Art Institute of Chicago 077 by Nightsky, on Flickr


The Art Institute of Chicago 064 by Nightsky, on Flickr


The Art Institute of Chicago 084 by Nightsky, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 098 by Nightsky, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 101 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago_Artinstitute.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great, thank you! Never get enough of paintings... :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

yansa said:


> Great, thank you! Never get enough of paintings... :cheers:



Thanks, yansa! Will upload some more as soon as I made the links. :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

_MORE ART INSTITUTE:_

The Art Institute of Chicago 102 - Modern wing by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 103 - cafe by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 104 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 105 - Views towards Sears Tower by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 106 - McKinlock Court by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 107 - Modern wing by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 108 - Architecture and design by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
The Art Institute of Chicago 109 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr


The Art Institute of Chicago 111 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 115 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 116 - Water Lily Pond by Monet by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 121 - Monet by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

The Art Institute of Chicago 123 - Monet by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr


The Art Institute of Chicago 125 - Monet by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Monet! Had seen these painting in several art books before discovering they are actually here in Chicago!

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago_Artinstitute.html


----------

